# So what are the new "it" cloth diapers these days?



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I haven't used cloth diapers for years now. My youngest is 5 already. I used to buy and sell and collect the different styles and colors of pretty cloth.

So now I'm expecting another bouncing baby and want to know what I should be looking out for. I stopped cloth diapering right before the bamboo diapers started.. they seem so soft! where can I find them for a good deal?

thanks!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a couple of bamboo all in one diapers and I love, love, love them!!! I've been using them for 3 months now with no issues. They were a little spendy, so I only got like 4 for the diaper bag (and they were on sale when I ordered them) and we do prefolds at home. They are called 'Bamboo baby' and I got them here:http://www.globalenfant.com/bamboo-a...by_products_ge


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Bum Genius, Fuzzi Bunz, Thirsties ... those seem to be the most popular brands from what I've seen.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

prefolds and wool? not the flashy answer you were looking for but it works the best for us!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Goodmamas and most anything with OBV (organic bamboo velour). Sloomb/Sustainable Babyish diapers, Bububebe (BBBB). Bum Genius, Thirsties, Fuzzi Bunz


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

Flip is a new really popular diaper. I heard the organic ones are better because in the stay dry ones the insert slides around.

We use gro baby, so no worries about the insert sliding around. They work really well for us, I just hate applix. I sent the shells in for a snap conversion. But, if you order them you can just state under the additional info about order that you want snaps and they'll convert for free.


----------



## kickinitbabystyle (Aug 13, 2009)

BabyKicks Bumboo Pocket diaper is coming out sometime this month. It has a bamboo inner, and fleece gussets. It looks nice


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I still love our bumgenius's - we have 40 2.0s (which have finally stopped repelling after stripping them 2 or 3 times with dawn and switching to planet detergent!!), and 36 3.0s...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
prefolds and wool? not the flashy answer you were looking for but it works the best for us!

That's what I used for DD2. But when she was really little we used kissaluvs and muttaqins. I am thinking I'd like to use birdseye flats instead of prefolds.. hmm..


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I thought bamboo acted like a synthetic on the skin and that it wasn't good for diapering.









We are currently using wool covers and longies with kissaluvs, little beetles and firefly diapers.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I'm still a fan of prefolds and wool covers, or simple PUL covers!

We've tried Fuzzibunz, BumGenius, Happy Heinies, Swaddle Bees, and some other AIO's and pockets. They all leaked, were hard to wash (got build up so easy...), and I hated stuffing them. Prefolds, on the other hand, extremely simple all around!

We also love a few fitted diapers--Kissaluv's worked great for my DD in newborn and small sizes. My very favorite fitteds are Sandy's. They are the best EVER for fitted diaper! The smalls fit a huge size range...something like 8-22 pounds I think and they are super absorbent. (The Motherease PUL covers made by the same place are amazing also!)


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
prefolds and wool?









Totally! Tried and true!


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 







Totally! Tried and true!

Okay, I am so drawn to prefolds and wool as a concept, but I have two worries. The first is, don't you have to change them all the time? I like the wicking action of pockets. And also, what covers can keep the wool off baby's skin? I have a wool allergy, plus it is just scratchy, no? Longies are definitely out for us. Last time I tried Nikkis briefly, but I was never in love.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinahx* 
Okay, I am so drawn to prefolds and wool as a concept, but I have two worries. The first is, don't you have to change them all the time? I like the wicking action of pockets. And also, what covers can keep the wool off baby's skin? I have a wool allergy, plus it is just scratchy, no? Longies are definitely out for us. Last time I tried Nikkis briefly, but I was never in love.

You do have to change them all the time, though at night I stuff a PF to the max and usually go the whole night without a change. It just depends on what you feel comfortable with- I tend to prefer to change the dipe right away, but others are comfortable in letting it stay soiled longer. Re the allergy/scratchiness, this is from GMD website:

Quote:

"...but I'm allergic to wool." Chances are, you are NOT allergic to wool! You are probably allergic to the chemicals that commercial wools, such as sweaters, hats, skirts and scarves are processed in. It is quite rare for anyone to be allergic to diaper wool such as Disana or Lana wools. They are pure. Really! I, too, thought I was allergic to wool for years. I couldn't stand a wool skirt or sweater. I still can't stand them! But I could sleep with Disana or Lana wool as a pillowcase if there were such a thing made. Oh, if I had a dollar for every time I heard someone tell me they are allergic to wool. Betch'ya, you are not allergic to diaper wool. I can't promise it, because there are rare people who are truly allergic, but most, I bet, are like me - not allergic to pure, natural, untreated diaper wools. A polyester fleece or suedecloth allergy appears to be far more common than a wool allergy. "...but isn't it itchy?" No! It's not. It's soft, breathable and comfortable. I have a file full of love letter emails from wool-converts, from those brave enough to try it.
http://greenmountaindiapers.com/covers.htm#doubleknit


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Congratulations! That's so exciting! Have you checked out Hyena Cart lately?


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

it seems on ds that the 'it' diapers right now are
-BSRB http://hyenacart.com/BagshotRowBamboo/
-Stickypeas nrss http://hyenacart.com/stickypeas/
-Goodmamas http://shop.thegoodmama.com/
-peanutbutter & ellie preflats http://hyenacart.com/pbellie/


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Goodmama..........$40 for ONE diaper?


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Goodmama..........$40 for ONE diaper?









yup pretty crazy, but they are a one size diaper that will fit a small, med & large so you figure that's $13 a size.

I have a couple that I got when they had a 50% off sale & they are the serged ones that are usually around $30 each. I really like them & they are super soft. Though I can't see paying $40 for 1.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

What's so special about these brands? Apart from that they charge more so they must be cooler


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Goodmama..........$40 for ONE diaper?










I have one (I didn't buy it, it was a gift) and it soooo isn't worth the money IMO. I almost never use it because it leaves such horrible red snap marks and dd2 fusses when it is on.

My favorite fiittes are the T&T Mutts, but I can't seem to find them anymore. I tried the Mutt 3sr and hated it.

I mostly stick to prefolds and wool.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
I thought bamboo acted like a synthetic on the skin and that it wasn't good for diapering.







)

Nope, bamboo is great for diapers! For one, it is very very soft. I prefer bamboo fleece over OBV, but I am WAY in the minority there! Bamboo is also naturally antibacterial, like hemp, but it dries quicker and is much softer than hemp. Does not absorb as much as hemp, tho, but neither does cotton, so not much difference.

We use a lot of flats and wool right now. For the new baby, I have some felted-down Aristocrats and am going to buy a dozen of the new Bum Genius bamboo fitteds to go under them. The reviews say they are insanely soft & the inner core is microfiber, so I know it will absorb well (supposedly more than Kissaluvs).

I, too, originally thought Good Mamas were insanely overpriced, but considering that they are one-size, it's like $10-$15 per size, & you often pay more than that per diaper in the different sizes. We do not own any, though.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
Congratulations! That's so exciting! Have you checked out Hyena Cart lately?

thank-you







Actually I haven't checked out Hyena cart.. better start now


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

BumGenius organic fitted bamboo dipes are on sale at Cottonbabies.com for $7.77 free delivery. They are discontinuing the range apparently. Just a little FYI


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan* 
What's so special about these brands? Apart from that they charge more so they must be cooler









the diapers on hyenacart usually cost more than other more commercial diapers because they are made by moms like us who sew them at home to help support their families. & with some of them when you look at the cost of materials they are really not making much on each diaper.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbamummy* 
BumGenius organic fitted bamboo dipes are on sale at Cottonbabies.com for $7.77 free delivery. They are discontinuing the range apparently. Just a little FYI









AAAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
















THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting this!!!










































I have close to just enough saved up to get my 12-pack already, YAY! I have seriously been planning on buying these since before I got pg & I would be CRYING if they were all gone!!!!!!!!!! This is such a good deal, $60 off!!

FTR, where did you hear that they are being discontinued?


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

Poo, I can only find sale BG bamboo fitteds in med-xsmall. I guess the Larges all sold everywhere?

I was tempted to get a goodmama once (because of the hype of course) but then I have heard extremely mixed reviews on diaperswappers and the pin. I have also heard they are too bulky for newborns.

I use mostly prefolds and merino wool covers (sooo soft!) and some pul covers. I have motherease sandys for night time (they work super well) and I add a bamboo doubler and a fleece liner. I also have some pockets, and after going through a crazy pocket buying spree, the ones I have kept are Bum Genius 3.0s, Swaddlebees outlet snap pockets, and some minky Kawaii Babys.
At this point I usually just trifold a prefold in the covers because DS is now trying solids.


----------



## Dune Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.babybecause.com/Diapering...-p3660686.html

We have been using the Bummis Fitted Bamboozle Bamboo Diapers since birth of our DS who is almost 17 months old. They hold of great. I had one snap come off, and contacted the company. They sent a new complete diaper for free. They hold up great in the wash both regular and hot sanitizing.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
FTR, where did you hear that they are being discontinued?

They sent out an email to their mailing list (I got it also) saying this, and with info about the sale.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbamummy* 
BumGenius organic fitted bamboo dipes are on sale at Cottonbabies.com for $7.77 free delivery. They are discontinuing the range apparently. Just a little FYI









holy crap! thanks lady!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Duce62 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the thread! MY youngest is 10 so things have changed alot for me too!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
They sent out an email to their mailing list (I got it also) saying this, and with info about the sale.

Thank you! I was wondering b/c cottonbabies didnt say anything on their site. I am going to try and order mine tonight.

We have a couple Bamboozles and they ARE great. The size ones will fit WAY longer than the weight range listed. However, they are definitely not one of the current "it" diapers.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not sure they are necessarily "It," but I have fallen in LOVE with Clover Fitteds.







Great absorbency, wonderful customer service and the dipes are pretty cute too. I love that they have a lay-in soaker vs a built in, so it takes less time to dry. I also love the adjustable leg elastic, giving your LO a perfect fit. Plus, they have a lifetime guarantee that follows the dipe, even if you aren't the original owner.

I have both the regular fitteds and the t-fitteds. Love them both!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I guess cottonbabies doesn't ship to Canada







Can anyone send me the dipes if I order them to your address?.. maybe it would be too much trouble. sigh*


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Yeah they have an annoying international clause. Its so frustrating, one organic bumgenius here costs $45!!! They have a monopoly on it because cotton babies wont allow US retailers to ship to other places.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamieCole* 
I'm not sure they are necessarily "It," but I have fallen in LOVE with Clover Fitteds.







Great absorbency, wonderful customer service and the dipes are pretty cute too. I love that they have a lay-in soaker vs a built in, so it takes less time to dry. I also love the adjustable leg elastic, giving your LO a perfect fit. Plus, they have a lifetime guarantee that follows the dipe, even if you aren't the original owner.

I have both the regular fitteds and the t-fitteds. Love them both!

oh thank you for posting this! i have been looking for something affordable, cute, and not made with synthetics and this looks like it fits the bill.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
I guess cottonbabies doesn't ship to Canada







Can anyone send me the dipes if I order them to your address?.. maybe it would be too much trouble. sigh*

In the Canada tribe there is a thread that lists diaper, toy, clothing, baby stuff retailers in Canada. Check this link:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...errerid=112079


----------



## Erinjvrn (Sep 23, 2009)

I have over a dozen goodmamas. I use them w/ wool, bought them all on hyena cart either in EUC or NIP when the deal was good. Best diaper I have ever owned, hence why I have so many. No other fitted compares---altho yes they are not good til like 15 lbs, WAYYYYYYYYY to bulky on a NB. Piddle poodles on hyena cart are also awesome dipes.

on nb/s I use mutts and BG fitteds (got a ton at cottonbabies last week woohoo). Then switch to goodmamas/wool.

I have an extensive collection of BG pockets that I replaced all the elastic n and converted over to snaps (when I say *I*, I mean I sent them out lol). My nanny uses those in the winter and in the summer she uses obv pfs and wahm aplix covers.

My most fav diaper ever is the OBB Marathon Pocket. Super trim, but expensive, so I have 3 in each size for outings. And no more.

I also love fluffymail aios, they dry quick. The BG organic aios have crappy velcro but other than that I liked them.

I ordered 5 blueberry mini nappis (the 8-15 lb pockets) I am excited about!


----------



## bizzylizzy (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I still love our bumgenius's - we have 40 2.0s (which have finally stopped repelling after stripping them 2 or 3 times with dawn and switching to planet detergent!!), and 36 3.0s...

Have you had any problems with the velcro? I read a review on the site complaining about the life of the velcro.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

We've used our four organic bumgenius to death- probably the only nappy we have that I can say this about because we used them as night nappies. I think the PUL near the laundry tabs is gonna break (from velcro rubbing) long before the velcro stops working. Ive had no problems whatsoever so far though. The coolest thing Ive worked out is if they are crunchy you give them a little rub and they are even softer than when you do them in the dryer. The rubbing technique doesnt work on any of our other diapers so it must be the knit of the cotton or something.

Im just sad they cost so much here or I would buy more in a heartbeat. I got them on a $25 intro price. But there are no other diapers here that cost $45 (most $20-$30)- thats just a ridiculous amount no matter how good they are


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Do people sill like the ElBee's? Or the Fuzbaby diapers?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expat-mama* 
In the Canada tribe there is a thread that lists diaper, toy, clothing, baby stuff retailers in Canada. Check this link:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...errerid=112079

thanks! a good reminder to shop canadian


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

You know, I was shocked to see how much things had changed just since DD was a baby. She's 5 and 1/2 and was out of diapers by 17 months, for reference. Back in the day, I loved Wonderoos. Now I can't even seem to find them and the reviews I read are like they're on a completely different product. Back then they were really popular. Now they're...not. And there was a wool cover I loved, which I'm 99% positive was made by Little Lambs. Now I can't find Little Lambs wool diaper covers - just some website going by that name selling all manner of cd things, but not the covers I remember. And Goodmamas...wow! Seems like *everyone* at diaperswappers loves those things, but $35 to $40 for one diaper is waaaaayyyy too much for me, no matter how many sizes it will fit.

Who knew things would change so much in five years? I guess when you've got a product that is so often made by WAHM's, things are going to change a lot, as moms leave the business and new ones come in. It's been overwhelming wading through deciding what we needed!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I agree.. that's why I'm thinking of just sticking with the old standby of prefolds or flats and bummis or something. I love the stretchy wool covers but 37.95 for one?! That's just redonkulous. I used to be ok with spending money that I didn't have on stuff like that, but I just can't justify that sort of price anymore.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

If you haven't checked out the diaperswappers FSOT, it's really worth looking at. I've gotten 4 brand new, never used wool covers (3 Stacinators and 1 WAHM soaker) there for less than $14 each! And I bought all of my nb diapers there, other than 3 I bought on the FSOT here.







They have separate forums for covers, fitteds, prefolds, etc. and they are _busy_.


----------



## Erinjvrn (Sep 23, 2009)

I HATE BG velcro lol. And the organic aio velcro wore out so much faster than my pocket velcro. I have sent all my BG (pockets and organic aios) in for elastic repair and conversion to snaps. Cost $5 a diaper, but my nanny uses them exclusively and they have gotten beat up. Well worth it. And I bought them all as seconds or in EUC, so all under like 13 bucks each.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plummeting* 
If you haven't checked out the diaperswappers FSOT, it's really worth looking at. I've gotten 4 brand new, never used wool covers (3 Stacinators and 1 WAHM soaker) there for less than $14 each! And I bought all of my nb diapers there, other than 3 I bought on the FSOT here.







They have separate forums for covers, fitteds, prefolds, etc. and they are _busy_.

That's where I bought most of my daughter's diapers & wool. Also Spots Corner on hyenacart is a great place to find used diapers & woolies.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I always thought people were nuts to spend so much on Goodmamas. But then I tried one and they are really nice. I get the simple.goods which are Snappiable/pinnable fitteds and really love them.

For trendy/it diapers:

Goodmamas
sustainablebabyish
Bagshot Row Bamboo

Top sellers:

FuzziBunz one-size
bumGenius 3.0 one-size
prefolds & covers
Kissaluvs 0

Diapers I think are great:

Knickernappies OneSize
GAD
BG organics
SposoEasys


----------



## Duce62 (Jun 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
That's just redonkulous. I used to be ok with spending money that I didn't have on stuff like that, but I just can't justify that sort of price anymore.

I TOTALY agree! I was a total HYENA with my last one, but that was ten years ago, different situation now.
I want to cd, we need to cd, but I am not working and the father is having a hard time finding a job as well. At the moment he is doing yard work for bill money just to keep us floating, so how in the heck am I going to afford diapers!







I really dont want to end up forced to use disposables because we got overloaded with them from gifts and thats our only choice, kwim? Le sigh, I guess I will have to surrender the worry and just know that everything will be ok


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duce62* 
I TOTALY agree! I was a total HYENA with my last one, but that was ten years ago, different situation now.
I want to cd, we need to cd, but I am not working and the father is having a hard time finding a job as well. At the moment he is doing yard work for bill money just to keep us floating, so how in the heck am I going to afford diapers!







I really dont want to end up forced to use disposables because we got overloaded with them from gifts and thats our only choice, kwim? Le sigh, I guess I will have to surrender the worry and just know that everything will be ok









Buy used or go with prefolds or flats. WAY cheaper. Learn to knit or crochet (if you don't already) so you can make your own woolies. Learn to sew and make diapers from old clothes or thrifted clothes







You definitely can CD on the cheap... and that's the point for many people! There are websites that just sell mostly used or discounted diapers...

Oh, and ask people to give you cloth diapers instead of disposables.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Buy used or go with prefolds or flats. WAY cheaper. Learn to knit or crochet (if you don't already) so you can make your own woolies. Learn to sew and make diapers from old clothes or thrifted clothes







You definitely can CD on the cheap... and that's the point for many people! There are websites that just sell mostly used or discounted diapers...

Oh, and ask people to give you cloth diapers instead of disposables.









Definitely! The more you can do your self the better. I always make wipes and now have made all of our longies as well. I found a super awesome deal on organic merino wool too at a local yarn shop. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Do people sill like the ElBee's? Or the Fuzbaby diapers?

I *love* elbees! I got a bakers dozen when my 2yo was a baby. They are fabulous! (Though my washer is horrible and is killing them - and the rest of our stash.







)

I have been really surprised that she's had some dipes sitting on her HC!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
I *love* elbees! I got a bakers dozen when my 2yo was a baby. They are fabulous! (Though my washer is horrible and is killing them - and the rest of our stash.







)

I have been really surprised that she's had some dipes sitting on her HC!
















Wow! I had been checking her stock for months and months and saw nothing. I was even trying to get in contact with her via email and got no response from my last two messages. I had given up. Now the problem is that I am waiting on a very sizable order of another diaper brand to be fulfilled.







Go figure! Now what should I do!?


----------



## Erinjvrn (Sep 23, 2009)

Ive been wanting an elbee. Are they better than goodmamas?

I stalked sweetiebums forever and then hated the dipe!


----------

